# Dubai Roaches??



## kristi3193 (Mar 22, 2015)

So our friend has dragons, and he feeds them these dubai roaches. He pulled up a video that showed a hedgie eating these roaches and he clearly loved them. They're not the same as normal cochroaches though.. but, I'm not going to put my trust into a video and assume that these things are okay for my little guy. So before I feed them to Boost, I need your help! Is it safe to feed them to him? They are store bought, so they're pesticide free.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/#/forumsite/20593/topics/26025?page

This link gives great information about insects. You can also access it from the diet and nutrition part on this forum under the stickies.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The link above didn't work for me, but I think this is what Artemis was trying to link - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/26025-guide-insects.html

Dubia roaches are a great addition to your hedgie's diet.  They're one of the insects Bindi has been getting and she loves them, as long as they're frozen. She tends to be afraid of moving food, even though the dubias are honestly pretty slow compared to some insects. I give her medium-sized roaches, about 1/2 to 3/4 an inch long. If you feed live, personally I'd stick with that size or smaller, so it doesn't take hedgie too long to kill & chew them up.


----------



## kristi3193 (Mar 22, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks guys  he absolutely loves them!!


----------



## kristi3193 (Mar 22, 2015)

Lol he anointed 3 or 4 times while he was eating haha. He'd randomly stop, fall on his butt, lick his tummy or something and then he'd get back to eating. Thanks for everything guys


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I give all sizes (live) and they are one of the best feeder insects imo (for both hedgehog and owner  )


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Do your hogs ever have trouble with the bigger ones? I don't remember how big dubias get, but a friend had some bigger ****roaches that we tried once and it did not go well... It made me paranoid about trying to give the bigger ones, even frozen!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

No, I've never seen any issues. I tend to feed them with tweezers and with big insects I just make sure they chomp down on the head first so the insect is dead and unable to escape  I think some roaches get bigger than dubias though. They aren't awfully big.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, makes sense! I'll have to check the size with full grown ones then. I guess it's not likely Bindi would have a problem with them if they're frozen anyway! I'm still half considering starting a dubia colony.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

According to Wikipedia they're 4.0–4.5 cm (1.6–1.8 in) full grown.


----------



## Barbara811 (Sep 2, 2015)

May I ask you if they stink?
I had crickets and they smell bad. They were a two dozen or so, and I'm afraid that buying 50/100 pieces of Dubia Roaches would smell terrible


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

No not at all. One of the reasons they're great.


----------



## Schlyne (Jan 21, 2016)

No stink, no annoying chirping...more nutritious. some of the many reasons why so many people use them for feeders


----------

